# Honey Viscousity



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

Type can be a factor. Hopefully no one is feeding and selling the honey produced during feeding. Dishonest practice.


----------



## hypsin (Feb 13, 2014)

Jadeguppy said:


> Hopefully no one is feeding and selling the honey produced during feeding. Dishonest practice.


I have a fear that this might be the case. I just wanted to confirm that syrup-spiked honey would have a thinner consistency. Taste is a bit off too = "burn-your-throat" sweet.


----------

